# "Hi Honey, I'm Home!"



## Julie (May 25, 2011)

Well Friday finally arrived and the hours at work dragged on until we finally collected Barney from Martinshaw Kennels.

Oh my God, I can't believe how lucky we were to get the pup we have favoured from when he was 4 days old, even though we had 2nd choice of the 3 boys available.

He was the cutest, smallest and shyest puppy of the litter. What a little sweetie he has been so far; all poo's and wee's have managed to be outside (only in our back garden) all except for one wee.

Althouh he cried for about 10 - 15 mins before he settled down to bed in his crate, he did not wake me up till 6am and had not messed in his crate at all, he then proceeded outside to do a wee and a poo, what a star!

If life with Barney continues like this I'll be the luckest lady alive! The kids are absolutely besotted with him and he seems to love us too!

He's got his fist jab and vet check on monday, so fingures crossed that all goes well.

Julie xx


----------



## lady amanda (Nov 26, 2010)

Barney is adorable, congratulations!!!! and what a star for sure....keep up the good work Barney!!!


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

How fantastic! Barney is gorgeous! Hope you are all having lots of fun with him and he continues to be such a good boy!


----------



## mandym (Jun 5, 2011)

Barney is sooooooo cute,you are going to just love having a cockapoo,theyre so much fun xxx


----------



## Sarette (Mar 21, 2011)

He's gorgeous and sounds like he is doing fabulously! xx


----------



## dogtired (Jul 2, 2011)

Beautiful pup!!!:star::first::twothumbs::congrats::welcome:


----------



## curt3007 (May 28, 2011)

He is stunning


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

Yup, I want him too


----------



## Carol (Jun 12, 2011)

Aww, just look at him! What a little cutie! Have lots of fun with him, he sounds like he has settled in really well


----------



## dogtastic (Jun 12, 2011)

He is sooooooo gorgeous and sounds like such a good boy. Hope it all continues to go brilliantly ... hmm, think we got the lively one of our litter  Best wishes, Karen x


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Welcome home Barney, he looks so happy and settled


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

Oooo Barney s home and he looks fab... look forward to seeing you at Loughborough x x


----------



## sharplesfamily (Apr 28, 2011)

Wow Barney is doing so well!!! Brilliant news! Xx


----------



## Jedicrazy (Apr 26, 2011)

Barney has the most adorable face :hug:


----------



## Julie (May 25, 2011)

wilfiboy said:


> Oooo Barney s home and he looks fab... look forward to seeing you at Loughborough x x


Aaah, we would really love to come and meet you all at Loughborough, but Barney won't of had is 2nd jab by then, so, we'll have to come to the next poo party.

Hope you all have a fab time

Julie xx


----------



## Julie (May 25, 2011)

Thank you so much for all your lovely comments. Barney had a 2nd really good night, only got up once at about 4am as he had done a poo in his crate, but he soon settled back down till 6.30am.

He has slowed right down on his eating, I think he has realised the competition with his siblings has gone.

We have already started training him and I can't believe how clever he is. With the help of a few treats and some freshly cooked salmon he has learnt to come, sit and almost has down off to a T. What a little genius!

So looking forward to taking him for walks.

Julie xx


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Julie .. he is doing really well ... Lots more pics needed of the lovely Barney  

You will love it when he is ready to go out for walks... I love walking my dogs, its one of the best parts of dog ownership  and walking a cockapoo EVEN better... everyone loves a cockapoo...


----------



## doggydoos (Aug 15, 2011)

Julie said:


> Well Friday finally arrived and the hours at work dragged on until we finally collected Barney from Martinshaw Kennels.
> 
> Oh my God, I can't believe how lucky we were to get the pup we have favoured from when he was 4 days old, even though we had 2nd choice of the 3 boys available.
> 
> ...


 Barney is adorable! We met an 18 month old black cockapoo named Hendrix yesterday in Leigh-on-Sea from the same breeder. My daughters (and me) were besotted! We lost our beloved cocker, Maisie, in April and Barney looks so much like her as a pup - hope he gives you as much pleasure as she gave us. Now we are looking at images of cockapoos and oohing and ahhing! Best of luck! (Think I may be on the phone to Dave at Martinshaw pretty soon!!!)


----------



## JoJo (Mar 2, 2011)

Ahh Barney is lovely ... he sounds like he is settling in perfectly ... keep posting pics they grow up so fast ..


----------



## MillieDog (Jun 1, 2011)

Well done Julie, all doing well for the lovely Brney.

They are lovely intelligent dogs, so keen to learn.


----------



## Mogdog (Feb 6, 2011)

Welcome home Barney ....so cute, and doing so well.


----------

